# Saw a Pigeon with a thread tied to his/her leg fingers



## uda2k2 (Dec 15, 2016)

Hi - I saw a pigeon with a thread tied to his/her leg fingers and the finger's got swollen badly. Looks like its a very strong thread and someone tied two of the fingers together and she/he is standing in just one leg with other leg folded. Now i really wanted to help the pigeon by removing the thread, its comes to my home balcony every day, but if i try to go near, he/she flies away. Any urgent helps to save the pigeon?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Easiest way might be to wait until it is getting dark then throw a blanket or towel over him, cage him indoors and gently remove the string. Or put a box propped open and yank it closed when he is underneath eating. Or a long handled net.Thank you for helping him!! He will lose a foot or worse without your help.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

cwebster, they aren't roosting there for the night, so can't catch him with a towel.

You could try catching him with the box trap. If you can't catch him then unfortunately there is no way you can help him. Most likely someone didn't do this. They get tangled in string sometimes. Too bad. If not helped he will eventually loose the toes and maybe even the foot. Also painful.


----------



## uda2k2 (Dec 15, 2016)

She comes only during the day time, so not possible to catch in the night. I tried to catch here with a towel but didnt work out. I am afraid that i could not help her to remove the thread. Its swollen very badly and she is struggling to balance in one leg...


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Do you have access to any long handled strong fishing nets? We use one when a bird gets loose in our shed sometimes. Thank you for caring about the poor bird.


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

I don't know if this idea works, but if she comes to your balcony try keeping food inside your balcony kind of near to the door. If she comes near, then try throwing a towel on her.


----------



## uda2k2 (Dec 15, 2016)

Yeah i have been trying this way for long time..


----------



## uda2k2 (Dec 15, 2016)

Today i waited with seeds in my hands for 15 mins, unfortunately she didnot come near me to pick it from my hand


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for trying.


----------



## uda2k2 (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks, hope i will suceed before the New Year!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you keep trying and miss, then she won't trust you and will stay away. 
You also said that you don't think you can help her, so unless you know someone who can get the string off, or know of somewhere to bring her to have it done, then there really isn't much point in catching her. You will just drive her away from her food source from repeated trying. Then she will be worse off.


----------



## uda2k2 (Dec 15, 2016)

I agree, unfortunately there is no other way to catch. I need to catch somehow to save her, as the fingers got swollen very badly. She might loose her leg if i miss to catch her. So its a do or die situation for me to save her leg.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

uda2k2 said:


> I agree, unfortunately there is no other way to catch. I need to catch somehow to save her, as the fingers got swollen very badly. She might loose her leg if i miss to catch her. So its a do or die situation for me to save her leg.


You said you wouldn't be able to help to get the string off. Do you know someone who can do it, or do you know somewhere to take her where they can help her?


----------



## uda2k2 (Dec 15, 2016)

No one else can help her.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Then what will you do if you catch her?
Are there any vets there?


----------



## uda2k2 (Dec 15, 2016)

If i catch her, i can remove the thread.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well you said that you couldn't. If you can catch her, come back on and let us know. Good luck!


----------



## uda2k2 (Dec 15, 2016)

Right, i couldnt catch her. But need to catch to save her. Will let you all know if i succeed in that.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Am hoping that you will succeed. You are that birds only real hope. Thank you for trying.


----------



## uda2k2 (Dec 15, 2016)

She is the one with fingers tied with a nylon thread.. What breed she belongs too?


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

Poor bird.


----------



## uda2k2 (Dec 15, 2016)

Rosequartz said:


> Poor bird.


Breed please?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Dont know what breed but a lovely bird. Can you put food on the ground inside the railing and catch her somehow? I know you have been trying.


----------



## uda2k2 (Dec 15, 2016)

cwebster said:


> Dont know what breed but a lovely bird. Can you put food on the ground inside the railing and catch her somehow? I know you have been trying.


I had sprayed millets everywhere and was keeping some in my hand for 30 mins. No luck







. Other ferile pigeons fought with her. She flew away.


----------



## uda2k2 (Dec 15, 2016)

Any help on the breed please?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Probably a mix. Not a homer. What difference does it make?


----------



## uda2k2 (Dec 15, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> Probably a mix. Not a homer. What difference does it make?


She is not scared off much, compared to the other ones.


----------



## uda2k2 (Dec 15, 2016)

She came back today after a long time and noticed that she lost one of her finger


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

uda2k2 said:


> She came back today after a long time and noticed that she lost one of her finger


I am so sorry to hear that. You did everything you can to help her.


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

How are their eggs?


----------



## uda2k2 (Dec 15, 2016)

Its good.. eagerly waiting for the small ones.. how long will it take?


----------



## uda2k2 (Dec 15, 2016)

What breed is the white one?


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

They both seem like common indian highflyers also called as desi or girebazz


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

Is the string gone now? Where did the other bird come from? Are they a pair ? Where did the eggs come from? Lol read the whole thread but had this confusions


----------



## uda2k2 (Dec 15, 2016)

naresh j said:


> They both seem like common indian highflyers also called as desi or girebazz


Thanks, is it possible to pet them?


----------



## uda2k2 (Dec 15, 2016)

naresh j said:


> Is the string gone now? Where did the other bird come from? Are they a pair ? Where did the eggs come from? Lol read the whole thread but had this confusions


String is still there, but unfortunately she lost her finger. I dont know whether they are pair, i see both of them comming together for the last 2 days. Eggs are from the ferals (different pair) and its inside a box


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

Yeah they can be pet, actually I would catch them as soon as possible and make them a house and give them a home if possible, they are not meant to be in the wild. The brown one could be a female and the white one can be a male. They both must have most probably paired up as most people in india say that the feral pigeons dont pair up with donestic one ,though I m not sure about it. If their is a way you could catch them, and keep and feed them for a while in capitative, they will never leave your balcony. I have a few ways to catch pigeons ,but I can be criticized for it. So you can search on google or youtube for the methods


----------



## uda2k2 (Dec 15, 2016)

naresh j said:


> Yeah they can be pet, actually I would catch them as soon as possible and make them a house and give them a home if possible, they are not meant to be in the wild. The brown one could be a female and the white one can be a male. They both must have most probably paired up as most people in india say that the feral pigeons dont pair up with donestic one ,though I m not sure about it. If their is a way you could catch them, and keep and feed them for a while in capitative, they will never leave your balcony. I have a few ways to catch pigeons ,but I can be criticized for it. So you can search on google or youtube for the methods


Oh no ur not revealing the secret, i do not want to cage them.


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

You can't pet them. Don't disturb even after the eggs are hatched. Otherwise they will abandon it. Let grow up and leave the nest safely. Don't cause any disturbance.


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

Please don't cage them. They are free birds and they belong to he wild not in a cage.


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

Please don't cage them. They are free birds and they belong to the wild not in a cage.


----------



## uda2k2 (Dec 15, 2016)

Any reason that i cannot pet them?


----------



## uda2k2 (Dec 15, 2016)

Rosequartz said:


> Please don't cage them. They are free birds and they belong to he wild not in a cage.





Rosequartz said:


> Please don't cage them. They are free birds and they belong to the wild not in a cage.


Surprised to know that high flyers are belonged to wild.


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

uda2k2 said:


> Any reason that i cannot pet them?


The reason why you cannot pet them is because at a certain stage, or even when they are young, the parents will start to leave the nest alone with the babies. They will only come to feed them. But they will watching their babies from a distance. If they see you petting or playing with their babies, They will abandon the nest forever. They won't come back to feed them and the food which they give to their babies is Really important for their health. If they lack the food, they won't be healthy.


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

I understand your love for them but its for the greater good.


----------



## uda2k2 (Dec 15, 2016)

Rosequartz said:


> uda2k2 said:
> 
> 
> > Any reason that i cannot pet them?
> ...


Looks like you understood the whole thread/post wrongly.


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

uda2k2 said:


> Surprised to know that high flyers are belonged to wild.


It's not about high flyers. Maybe before she was a racing pigeon but soon after she got a pair in the wild and laid eggs,she belonges to the wild.


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

uda2k2 said:


> Looks like you understood the whole thread/post wrongly.


Just don't disturb them. It's for their greater good


----------



## uda2k2 (Dec 15, 2016)

Rosequartz said:


> uda2k2 said:
> 
> 
> > Surprised to know that high flyers are belonged to wild.
> ...


They never laid eggs, i guess you misread the whole posts.


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

Well its kind of confusing when you post two things on the same thread.


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

Well its kind of confusing when you post two things on the same thread.
So how are the pair and the eggs? Doing well?


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

uda2k2 said:


> Surprised to know that high flyers are belonged to wild.


They don't belong to wild, they are escaped or lost pigeons of someone. If you wont cage and feed them for a week atleast after catching, they won't reconize your balcony as home


----------



## uda2k2 (Dec 15, 2016)

Rosequartz said:


> Well its kind of confusing when you post two things on the same thread.
> So how are the pair and the eggs? Doing well?


High flyers are white and brown (injured). Eggs were from the ferals and they are doing good and i never had any intention to cage any of these pairs. I just wanted to pet them and feed them, if i could. But will not disturb them by any forms.


----------



## uda2k2 (Dec 15, 2016)

naresh j said:


> uda2k2 said:
> 
> 
> > Surprised to know that high flyers are belonged to wild.
> ...


Oh okay, but they could belongs to someone right, as they come to balcony just to eat and once they are done, they fly back.. May be to the owner?


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

uda2k2 said:


> Oh okay, but they could belongs to someone right, as they come to balcony just to eat and once they are done, they fly back.. May be to the owner?


No actually highflyers dont do that. They are most probably lost or escaped. If they were in contact with their owner, he would have removed the thread long ago. Thats very unlikely


----------



## uda2k2 (Dec 15, 2016)

naresh j said:


> uda2k2 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh okay, but they could belongs to someone right, as they come to balcony just to eat and once they are done, they fly back.. May be to the owner?
> ...


Oh okay got it, i saw them in a cage in one of houses behind my place few months back. Looks like the owner shifted and left them from the cage.


----------



## uda2k2 (Dec 15, 2016)

uda2k2 said:


> What breed is the white one?


Glad to see that both of them comes everyday to my house exactly at the same time. But leaves after 10 mins. They are very punctual on their timings..


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi uda2k2,

Yes, as mentioned before, the brown one seems to be a desi form of 'mookie' or as naresh said, called 'giru'baz' in this region.

It is definitely not a 'wild' pigeon, it is quiet common as a pet pigeon in South East Asia.

Good Luck


----------



## uda2k2 (Dec 15, 2016)

YaSin11 said:


> Hi uda2k2,
> 
> Yes, as mentioned before, the brown one seems to be a desi form of 'mookie' or as naresh said, called 'giru'baz' in this region.
> 
> ...


How about the white one? U call it as pet pigeon, but am not able to pet them. They come everyday for the last 1 week exactly at the same time and spend 15 mins at my home. Not able to pet them







. They are not not even allowing me to go near by or stand close to them.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

uda2k2 said:


> How about the white one? *U call it as pet pigeon, but am not able to pet them. *They come everyday for the last 1 week exactly at the same time and spend 15 mins at my home. Not able to pet them
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A pet pigeon simply means that they are domestic, not wild pigeons. They are bred and kept by people. They don't just live and breed in the wild. They have been raised in a loft or similar and therefore are not meant to live outside on their own. They are used to being housed and fed and kept safe from predators, and aren't very good at getting along in the wild. That doesn't necessarily mean that they are friendly with strangers. Often birds that are kept may not even be friendly to the keeper. Much depends on how they were raised...............handled well or not.


----------



## uda2k2 (Dec 15, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> A pet pigeon simply means that they are domestic, not wild pigeons. They are bred and kept by people. They don't just live and breed in the wild. They have been raised in a loft or similar and therefore are not meant to live outside on their own. They are used to being housed and fed and kept safe from predators, and aren't very good at getting along in the wild. That doesn't necessarily mean that they are friendly with strangers. Often birds that are kept may not even be friendly to the keeper. Much depends on how they were raised...............handled well or not.


Got it thanks, but is there a way that i can make them pet by chance? Not trying to cage them, but trying to feed them from head that's all what i wanted to achieve for the last few months.


----------



## uda2k2 (Dec 15, 2016)

YaSin11 said:


> Hi uda2k2,
> 
> Yes, as mentioned before, the brown one seems to be a desi form of 'mookie' or as naresh said, called 'giru'baz' in this region.
> 
> ...


Thank you, what seeds are their (gurubaz/high flyers) favorites? Please suggest


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

By being there often and them associating you with the food, they will in time get used to you. Some take longer then others. Different personalities and even experiences with people will make a difference. Just be there and sit very still. Maybe talk to them quietly when they are coming for food. Don't try to approach them. Let them see that you won't go after them. After a while, try holding the feed in a large tray or dish. If they won't come that close, then just put it down and let them eat. Keep trying. After a while they should come to the dish. This does take time and you need to use patience. If you rush them, you will scare them. Then it takes time for them to learn to trust you.


----------



## uda2k2 (Dec 15, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> By being there often and them associating you with the food, they will in time get used to you. Some take longer then others. Different personalities and even experiences with people will make a difference. Just be there and sit very still. Maybe talk to them quietly when they are coming for food. Don't try to approach them. Let them see that you won't go after them. After a while, try holding the feed in a large tray or dish. If they won't come that close, then just put it down and let them eat. Keep trying. After a while they should come to the dish. This does take time and you need to use patience. If you rush them, you will scare them. Then it takes time for them to learn to trust you.


Thanks for the help. Any reason why large tray or dish? I was keeping the feed in my hand, but they dont pick from my hand, if i spray it in the floor, they hesitate a lot, but finally they pick it from the floor after some time. Even for a small sound or movement they get get afraid and fly away immediately. What are their favourite seeds? What they like the most? How they are so punctual on their timings? They come everyday in a specific timing but exactly the same time.


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

uda2k2 said:


> Thanks for the help. Any reason why large tray or dish? I was keeping the feed in my hand, but they dont pick from my hand, if i spray it in the floor, they hesitate a lot, but finally they pick it from the floor after some time. Even for a small sound or movement they get get afraid and fly away immediately. What are their favourite seeds? What they like the most? How they are so punctual on their timings? They come everyday in a specific timing but exactly the same time.


 Hi,

Reverse this :I was keeping the feed in my hand, but they dont pick from my hand, if i spray it in the floor, they hesitate a lot, but finally they pick it from the floor after some time.

ie. first spread on floor, sit quietly, then maybe 1 day hand...

"Even for a small sound or movement they get get afraid and fly away immediately."

Very natural reaction from pigeons, very normal.

"How they are so punctual on their timings? They come everyday in a specific timing but exactly the same time"

Pigeons are very intelligent animals....all animals are. They seem to be stopping at your place for a 'short snack'. I think they are being fed elsewhere and your 'few sprinklings' of seeds are just a added bonus, so it will be harder for you to get them to trust you.

'Favourite seeds' is not the issue at this point; its about building Trust.

Good Luck 

PS. I added an old pic of a similar looking bird I had. They are wonderful birds


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

uda2k2 said:


> Thanks for the help. *Any reason why large tray or dish? I was keeping the feed in my hand, but they dont pick from my hand,* if i spray it in the floor, they hesitate a lot, but finally they pick it from the floor after some time. Even for a small sound or movement they get get afraid and fly away immediately. What are their favourite seeds? What they like the most? How they are so punctual on their timings? They come everyday in a specific timing but exactly the same time.



A tray or dish would be going slowly. If they don't trust you, it isn't as threatening as your hand. It is getting a little bit closer in baby steps, which is what you would have to do. You are not being patient enough. They will never eat from your hand until they are comfortable around you, and that takes time.You do it in stages.


----------



## uda2k2 (Dec 15, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> uda2k2 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the help. *Any reason why large tray or dish? I was keeping the feed in my hand, but they dont pick from my hand,* if i spray it in the floor, they hesitate a lot, but finally they pick it from the floor after some time. Even for a small sound or movement they get get afraid and fly away immediately. What are their favourite seeds? What they like the most? How they are so punctual on their timings? They come everyday in a specific timing but exactly the same time.
> ...


Got it thank you.


----------



## uda2k2 (Dec 15, 2016)

YaSin11 said:


> uda2k2 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the help. Any reason why large tray or dish? I was keeping the feed in my hand, but they dont pick from my hand, if i spray it in the floor, they hesitate a lot, but finally they pick it from the floor after some time. Even for a small sound or movement they get get afraid and fly away immediately. What are their favourite seeds? What they like the most? How they are so punctual on their timings? They come everyday in a specific timing but exactly the same time.
> ...


Actually they are left alone pigeons by the owners, as they have shifted to other city.. They stay in the neighbors house window sun shade. What i noticed is they are damn angry when they come to my home and eat the seeds very fast...


----------



## uda2k2 (Dec 15, 2016)

Rosequartz said:


> Well its kind of confusing when you post two things on the same thread.
> So how are the pair and the eggs? Doing well?


I could see 2 broken egg shells outside the box today, what does that mean?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

uda2k2 said:


> Actually they are left alone pigeons by the owners, as they have shifted to other city.. They stay in the neighbors house window sun shade. What i noticed is they are damn angry when they come to my home and eat the seeds very fast...


They aren't angry. They are starving.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Apparently they have hatched a baby or babies.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for feeding them! Jay3 is right, they probably have hatched babies and will be even more hungry.


----------



## uda2k2 (Dec 15, 2016)

Yes, i see 2 babies moving inside the box


----------



## uda2k2 (Dec 15, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> uda2k2 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually they are left alone pigeons by the owners, as they have shifted to other city.. They stay in the neighbors house window sun shade. What i noticed is they are damn angry when they come to my home and eat the seeds very fast...
> ...


Sorry typo


----------



## uda2k2 (Dec 15, 2016)

I witnessed the parent pigeon killed a stranger pigeon yesterday, as a stranger pigeon of smaller in size tried to enter into the box where the babies are there and the parent pigeon killed it with his/her nose. Is this behavior normal? Trying to understand what went wrong.


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Maybe being territorial...?


----------



## uda2k2 (Dec 15, 2016)

Small ones.


----------

